# RCAF Volunteers Interest Query



## wmpmacm (Apr 24, 2010)

My father, William "Bill" MacMonagle, joined the Canadian RCAF in 1941 with many other American volunteers who wanted to learn to fly and also to fight in WW2. My brother and I are interested in locating surviving volunteers who trained in Canada (Windsor, Picton Ontario, etc) in the hope of putting together a documentary. The effort has been started and we are looking for those who joined the RCAF and subsequently fought in RAF bomber squadrons. My father flew the Short Sterling in 1942 during the 1000 plane raids from August to December 1942. We'd like to know who is out there and might be willing to interview for a possible documentary film. No guarantees, but no tricks either. This is a real effort.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 24, 2010)

This might be a place to start its a very new book so many of the folks might still be around
Tribute to Americans in the RAF RCAF Station Centralia - Immigrants of War Book Information


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 27, 2010)

Might be worth trying Commonwealth Forces of WW2 forum too as they are specifically for Commonwealth forces. The guys on here no doubt will put you both in contact with some but its always worth the addition


----------

